# Zwei zusammengehörende Bilder zusammensetzten lassen



## flukas (16. März 2005)

Hallo!

Weiß vielleicht jemand wie oder mit was ich zusammengehörende Bilder zusammensetzen lassen kann?

Ich habe nämlich ein A3-Bild und nur einen A4-Scanner und ich möchte mir evtl. mit Photoshop 6(von mir aus auch ein anderes Programm, sollte halt Freeware sein) die Fotos zusammensetzen lassen.

Ein Kollege hat mir mal gesagt, dass es mit dem PS CS möglich ist. Geht das auch mit PS6?
Ist das möglich?


mfg Flukas


----------



## Julian Maicher (16. März 2005)

Klar ist das möglich. Zwar ist es keine direkte Funktion (zumindest kenne ich keine), aber du kannst ja ohne Probleme ein neues Bild in originalgröße erstellen und beide Bilder dort einfügen und richtig ausrichten.
So oder so musst du gut scannen


----------



## flukas (17. März 2005)

Ja gut, aber wenn ich dann zum Beispiel 4 bilder habe, das wird dann schon(für mich) schwierig! Gibt es nicht ein Programm das sowas macht?


----------

